# Fly line selection



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

I am changing to a new line and would like some advice regarding selection. I mainly fish in Pensacola for Reds and Specks. My rod is a Scott 8W 9'. I am currently using a 8WF Tarpon taper but I cant recall the manufacturer?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the SA Mastery Rocket Taper, and keep it on a 7wt that I fish inshore with quite a bit. I like it because it casts very easily, and in some wind it becomes incredible. If you like really good WFF you will love Rocket Taper. 

I would definatly stay with a floating version due to otherwize you will not be able to lift the line off the water and you will have to strip it all the way back to start another cast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the same line Garbo describes above on one of my 8WTs and it is a very good line. Quick loading with minimal line from the tip. Rio Clouser is another good choice. Same thing, quick loading with fewer back casts and I really like the welded loops on the ends for easy connect-disconnect.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply! I have read up on the SA Mastery RT I think I will try this. 

How are the lights at night now? Is it getting to cold? Thanks.


----------

